# 2. Fragen zum "Beheizen" des Minis und Überwinterung in der Badewanne?



## Shelby (29. Okt. 2014)

Hallo, ich habe gleich mal zwei Fragen. 
Da es draußen langsam kälter wird, mache ich mir sorgen um meine kleinen Goldfische. 
Letztes Jahr haben die Fische bei mir in einem etwa 100 L Aquarium Becken überwintert.
Nun ist ein Jahr rum, und die Fische sind etwas größter. Jetzt frage ich mich ob ich die Goldfische auch in unserer alten Badewanne im Keller (mit Fenster) überwintern lassen könnte. 
Bis jetzt habe ich bedenken, dass die Fische Schaden nehmen könnten. 

Die zweite Frage.
Kann ich einen Aquarium Heizstab in den Teich hängen um dass Wasser bisschen zu erwärmen. 
der Teich ist nur etwa 50 - 60 cm Tief und wir hatten schon Temperaturen (Nachts) von 6-8 Grad. 
Oder ist das noch zu früh?

Bin für jede Antwort dankbar


----------



## koiteich1 (29. Okt. 2014)

Das mit der Badewanne im Keller geht.
Wobei ich da aber überlegen würde einen kleinen Filter drann zu hängen.
Der Aquariumheizstab im Teich ist wie Wasser in den Rhein getragen.


----------



## Shelby (29. Okt. 2014)

In die Badewanne wollte ich den Filter aus dem Aquarium nehmen den ich letztes Jahr auch benutzt habe. 
Zudem wollte ich noch eine Airpumpe anbringen um genügend Sauerstoff im Wasser zu.haben.

Also bringt der Heitzstab nichts bzw. ist sogar gefährlich weil eventuell nicht Wetter fest? 
Ich hätte zwei von den Stäben.


----------



## Patrick K (29. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Shelby 

Ich hab schon mit 3 X 300 Watt im Filter geheizt (bei 22 000 L Koipool) ,aber das ganze bringt nur was wenn du den ganzen Teich mit Styrodur abdeckst und zwar sogut wie möglich 
Ich denke ein 100 Watt Heizer reicht wenn du den Teich mit 60er Styrodur abdeckst , am Anfang würde ich mehrmals am Tag Temperatur messen nicht das es wärmer wird wie sagen wir mal 8°c sonst haben die Fische Hunger und die Schädlichen Backies vermehren sich zu schnell . Da sich ein AQ- Heizer nicht soweit runterregeln läst hab ich eine Zeitschaltuhr dazwischen gehängt , so das sich die Temperatur bei 8°c einpendelte

Gruss Obs


----------



## Shelby (29. Okt. 2014)

Da ich keinen Außenfilter habe, sondern so ein ähnliches Model:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/TTSunSun-140...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item338b86e79d

Frage ich mich, ob ich den Heizstab einfach an den Teichrand hängen kann. 
Mach mir nur Sorgen wie der obere Teil des Heizstabes, der normalerweise im Aquarium Überwasser hängt unter z.b. Regen arbeiten wird. 
Nicht das die Fische durch einen Kurzschluss von von dem Heizer sterben


----------



## Zacky (29. Okt. 2014)

Wenn Du die Fische aus dem Teich holst und in einer Badewanne im Keller überwintern möchtest, braucht es doch keinen Heizstab mehr im Teich!? So kann doch der Teich ganz einfach zufrieren und im kommenden Frühjahr setzt Du die Goldis wieder bei angemessenen Temperaturen wieder ein. Bei Schwiegereltern sind die Goldi auch den ganzen Winter über draußen und lediglich ein kleiner Bleüfter sorgt für ein kleines eisfreies Loch. Der kleine Teich ist nur mit PE-Bällen abgedeckt und gut ist. Nach meinem Kenntnisstand überwintern die Goldis doch eh' kalt im Schuppen am besten, oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden? Wie tief ist denn dein Teich? Wie groß ist dein Teich? Kann man den Teich ggf. mit einfachen Mitteln abdecken und so ein wenig vor kräftigen Frost schützen?

PS: Es gibt auch Heizstäbe für den Außenbereich / Außenteich 100-200-300 W.


----------



## Patrick K (29. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Zacky 
steht doch im ersten Beitrag


Shelby schrieb:


> der Teich ist nur etwa 50 - 60 cm Tief



mmmh hast wohl zu lange gefeiert Hahahhaahahahhaaha

Gruss Obs


----------



## Zacky (29. Okt. 2014)

.....no comment...


----------

